# OK-666 problems again!



## mricci001 (Sep 23, 2007)

Just got my IH 666/D312 engine back from the shop-some of you may remember, it had fuel running out of the muffler last fall. To make a long story short, I had the whole thing rebuilt reusing only the block and crankshaft. I picked it up yesterday and mowed 20 acres with it-seems to have lots of power on the upper end but at mid-throttle and idle it kind of surges. The rpm goes up and down maybe 75 or 100 rpm in rhythm. The mechanic noticed it when he test drove it before I picked it up and he replaced the fuel filters. Guess that wasn't the answer. Could it be the year old fuel? Injectors need cleaning? Any thoughts?


----------



## mricci001 (Sep 23, 2007)

FIXED! The fuel pump wasn't working.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry for the late reply mricci001. Had to make a trip to the VA Hospital. That is an all day affair for me as it is about a 200 mile round trip. Glad you got to the cause. The fuel injection pump in my opinion should have been rebuilt at the time the engine was being rebuilt. 

If you have not had the injectors looked at. I would STRONGLY recommend you pull them and at least have the pop tested and checked for a proper spray pattern. Again, the mechanic should have done this during the rebuild.

It is especially important to check the injectors as a bad injection that is leaking, has a bad spray pattern, or improper pop pressure can cause severe damage to the engine over time, causing the cylinder to constantly wash down and cause diesel fuel to dilute the engine oil among other things.


----------

